# Chinese people = No peripheral vision



## SFW (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2014)

I hear ROIDs ex wife got hit by a truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2014)

Can't see sideways and Chinese women have sideways snatch.I'm on to something here.


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear ROIDs ex wife got hit by a truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Adam in china on train, raging out on placebos.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2014)

Thats the third video I've seen of someone in China getting in an accident and no one flinches or even attempts to help.  Are they like, "We have 1.5 billion of these fuckers we can spare one less..."?


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, Ive pondered their indifference as well.

 I wonder if it has to do with their inflated population like you say, maybe their religious beliefs (most are atheist) or is it something interwoven within the DNA itself. Lets ask WP....


----------



## Intense (Dec 26, 2014)

Thought the thread meant chinese ppl = no pupils


Racist fucks.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2014)

They just dont give a crap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2014)

The Chinese ministry for state security save millions each year blindfolding their interrogates with dental floss


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 27, 2014)

That chink was both very unlucky and very lucky at the same time. I bet now he takes the bus.


----------



## powerlifter83 (Dec 31, 2014)

SFW said:


> Yes, Ive pondered their indifference as well.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with their inflated population like you say, maybe their religious beliefs (most are atheist) or is it something interwoven within the DNA itself. Lets ask WP....


What does being an atheist have to do with anything?  Because we don't believe in bullshit fairy tales invented to control the minds of the weak and dumb, that means we don't care for each other?!?  Atheist are generally honest people who care about the truth.  I would venture to say we care more for our fellow man than those theist who are willing to lie to each other and spew unprovable dogma.


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2014)

powerlifter83 said:


> What does being an atheist have to do with anything?  Because *we don't believe in bullshit fairy tales invented to control the minds of the weak and dumb*, that means we don't care for each other?!?  Atheist are generally honest people who care about the truth.  I would venture to say we care more for our fellow man than those theist who are willing to lie to each other and spew unprovable dogma.



The concept of a higher power or a universal force precedes organized religion, dogma and politics. One can have a pantheist approach to the God concept and see it as the universe itself, minus dogma, minus the "bullshit fairy tales" as you call it. There is actually esoteric cosmology, hermeticism and mathematics behind all biblical verses but thats probably news to you.

 To say there is no higher power than yourself because you disagree with corrupt religious concepts, seems arrogant and ignorant. Since there is no higher power than yourself, please explain the driving force of the four fundamental forces of nature and explain how they are implemented into being without a higher power at work. Since there is no other consciousness or power higher than your own, this should be a breeze for you.

Not to venture off into a discussion with arrogant, soulless, Godless Cretans like yourself, i was simply asking whether or not Chinese indifference was based simply on their lack of belief or was it something else. You ventured off to say that the atheist cares more for humanity than the believer, and i will venture off to say that a connection to the divine is what separates us from the animals. 

Keep in mind, the Han Chinese have more neanderthal DNA than any other "people" on the planet. Perhaps this lack of non-human genetics plays a roll in their inhumanity?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2015)

SFW 1 soulless cretin 0


----------



## trini (Jan 14, 2015)

I heard from a Chinese friend, they are just afraid to help because they might be blamed for the accident. if they helped the victim, the victim might let the helper pay for the hospital bills so they just stand or watch until police officers come ...


----------



## SoCalSwole (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone else feel incredibly stupid after reading SFW's post? lol


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 20, 2015)

SFW said:


> The concept of a higher power or a universal force precedes organized religion, dogma and politics. One can have a pantheist approach to the God concept and see it as the universe itself, minus dogma, minus the "bullshit fairy tales" as you call it. There is actually esoteric cosmology, hermeticism and mathematics behind all biblical verses but thats probably news to you.
> 
> To say there is no higher power than yourself because you disagree with corrupt religious concepts, seems arrogant and ignorant. Since there is no higher power than yourself, please explain the driving force of the four fundamental forces of nature and explain how they are implemented into being without a higher power at work. Since there is no other consciousness or power higher than your own, this should be a breeze for you.
> 
> ...



i feel enlightened


----------

